# Nummerpresentation...

## perra

Hejsan!

Är det någon av er som har koll på ifall det är möjligt att använda modem + linuxburk som en nummerpresentatör? Jag har sökt på nätet utan resultat. Jag har i.o.f. inte listat ut vad nummerpresentation kallas på engelska, så mina sökmöjligheter har varit lite begränsade...   :Smile: 

Jag har ett gammalt externt Telia modem från morsans LO-dator och ett PCI-(Win)modem från Connexant som kanske funkar i Linux. Kan det funka, och vad behöver jag i så fall?

Har någon av er bättre koll än jag?   :Very Happy: 

/Pär.

----------

## btg308

 *perra wrote:*   

> Jag har i.o.f. inte listat ut vad nummerpresentation kallas på engelska, så mina sökmöjligheter har varit lite begränsade...  :) .

 

"Caller ID". Jag snabbsökte lite och hittade bl.a.

http://frank.harvard.edu/~coldwell/answering_machine/

http://juomala.asdf.org/~tuomala/LPCID/index.eng.html

----------

## perra

Supernice! Mycket tack!  :Very Happy: 

/Pär.

----------

